# Best Gulf Coast Bay Maps



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

What are the best maps for the bay areas from Corpus to Houston? I am looking for up to date maps wiith good data on water depths.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Navionics app on your phone


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Navionics app on your phone


 X2!!


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

For the guys that don't use there phones. I just got a new hook n line map yesterday. The details were amazing. Best map I've ever bought. And I'm a map junky! Ordered it fromFTU


----------



## fieldsfishing (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree. If you are looking for a phone app then the Boating App by Nav. is the way to go. You get navigational and sonar charts (1ft. contours) along with satellite overlay. If you are looking for charts to go into you gps unit on the boat I would again have to point you to the charts I use. for the saltwater areas I do prefer to use the Nav. Platinum+ charts just because you get navigational charts, sonar charts, 3D views, and the ever so important satellite overlay which is key in the gulf states. Killer charts!


----------

